# Some People



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have just been told that a TT is out of my price range by PM  
Better sell mine and cancel the order for the new one then, been nice talking to everyone for the last six years.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I have just been told that a TT is out of my price range by PM
> Better sell mine and cancel the order for the new one then, been nice talking to everyone for the last six years.


Name and shame! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm waiting for an apology but if it isn't forthcoming...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just had a less than respectful reply from the dick his username is Hawkeye btw here is his original



> obviously someone who owns a fiat panda and not a TT should have known from your place of birth that it was out of your price range. Stick to little boys toys. lol
> Its people like yourself that give this country a bad name.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

what strange behaviour !

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could have been worse mate he could have called you a Sunderland fan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The pms turned even stranger after that , I think the contents of a bottle may have been involved.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

As in any public place, you are often exposed to odd folk and the genuinely mentally ill who cross your path


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I may be missing something here, but I always thought the person was more important than what they drove.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could have been worse mate he could have called you a Sunderland fan


 classic :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> As in any public place, you are often exposed to odd folk and the genuinely mentally ill who cross your path


Present company included! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> As in any public place, you are often exposed to odd folk and the genuinely mentally ill who cross your path


I seem to meet more than my fair share though. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > As in any public place, you are often exposed to odd folk and the genuinely mentally ill who cross your path
> ...


I've just seen the Facebook request so I'd go along with that


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Just checked my sent items, glad to see it wasn't me.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Just had a less than respectful reply from the dick his username is Hawkeye btw here is his original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a typical salesman to be honest.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Just had a less than respectful reply from the dick his username is Hawkeye btw here is his original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really insulting and not a nice message. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dotti said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a less than respectful reply from the dick his username is Hawkeye btw here is his original
> ...





YELLOW_TT said:


> Could have been worse mate he could have called you a Sunderland fan


i think yellows post would be more insulting to wallsendmag :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Was this just out of the blue or were you making genuine enquiries or buying one?

Seems like an odd sales tactic. Bit like Woody Harrelson in Doc Hollywood.

"Do you want to buy life insurance or are you too...chicken?"


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> Was this just out of the blue or were you making genuine enquiries or buying one?
> 
> Seems like an odd sales tactic. Bit like Woody Harrelson in Doc Hollywood.
> 
> "Do you want to buy life insurance or are you too...chicken?"


It was to do with the Tyre pressue monitor thread , James and I had explained how the facelift models have the TPM on the DIS and this idiot posts that everyone he's senn had the button on the centre console. I said FFS it's been changed on the facelift and had a barrage of PMs


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really dont understand why people assume they are better than others! 
what a bloody cheeky message lol


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I really dont understand why people assume they are better than others!
> what a bloody cheeky message lol


makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

think it's called little man syndrome!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> think it's called little man syndrome!!


It is called SPS (Small Person Syndrome) :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

jbell said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > think it's called little man syndrome!!
> ...


is it not "small penis syndrome"

anyways wallsendmag.. is the he implieing that anyone from wallsend cant afford a tt?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

alun said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


Anyone born in Wallsend , I wasn't I'm from Hertfordshire as you can tell by the accent. :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> Anyone born in Wallsend , I wasn't I'm from Hertfordshire as you can tell by the accent. :lol: :lol:


well thats ok then. i wasnt born in wallsend either i just live here.


----------

